# Cat first or dog first



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Weve (my family) have to come to the agreement of getting a dog and a cat.
I was wondering should we get the dog first then the cat, or the cat first then the dog or both at the same time?

Any thoughts?


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

I think it would depend on your current care capabilities. Dogs require more work initially, especially puppies, so it's good to be sure you can handle the work of getting a dog/puppy settled in. Some puppies don't puppy out until they're like 2 years old 

Cats/kittens require work as well but handle being alone during the day much better.

It's kitten season right now so you'd probably saving someone's butt by taking in a kitten/cat.

Are you looking at adults or babies?


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

For dogs were looking at young but not puppy puppies (around 7 months to 1 year and a half or so) as for cats we were thinking of getting a kitten so it can bond and grow up with the dog.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

It all depends on what you can do. If you and your family will be gone the whole day (work, school, ect) than a cat is a much better options. If you spend a good amount of time home (work at home, at home parent, ect) than a dog or dog and cat would be fine. 

Even though you CAN leave an adult dog alone for a while. It will most likely hate it. They desire a great deal of human time. While MOST cats couldnt care less.

This is all up to your situation, and how long you can spend with the animal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

sounds like a good plan to me. Also sounds like you should start with the dog? Since kittens don't stay kittens for very long


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

We were thinking of starting with the dog but I wanted to make sure that was the best option. 

Thanks for the help instiches


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

When you decide to get a kitten, watch them very carefully. Even though some dogs may do great with cats somewhere else. Once you add a very little kitten into the dogs home. There is a possibility that the dog could kill the kitten. It is slim, but is still possible. Just watch them for a while and dont leave them alone and you should be good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

If you're only getting one, I personally recommend getting an adult or adolescent cat rather than a kitten. Many cat rescues will not permit an adoption of a kitten unless there is already a cat or kitten present. Despite their reputation, cats are very social creatures, and kittens need a lot of care, attention, and play -- much like puppies. The biggest difference being they bury their poop. 

Otherwise, get a puppy or young dog first, and then get the kitten second. You will want to introduce them carefully, and watch out - some dog breeds almost never do well with cats, while others are much more likely to get along. I do not recommend a Jack Russell with cats, for instance, and Chihuahuas with their bulging eyes are vulnerable to scratches.

If you are unsure how to introduce them or you run into trouble, PM me. I spent about a year and a half volunteering at a shelter, and picked up a few tricks while I was there.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for the advice Hrutan, 

Weve been looking into larger dogs rather then smaller ones. As much as I think JR's and Chihuahuas are cute, Im a big dog person. 
I hope we can find a dog we like soon, weve been looking for a little awhile already and have inquired about a few but they haven't panned out. Tomrow were stopping buy a shelter near were my sister lives since were visiting so fingers crossed that we'll find one. ATM this is the one from petfinder that were looking into https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29250847/.

We currently don't have another kitten, but who knows maybe my parents can be convinced to get 2 . After all kittens themselves are convincing lol
If you get a older cat (1-2 years old) would they be fine if you don't get another cat? or would it be better to get two in general.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

when it comes to dogs... I recommend getting a kitten. Unless you can find an adult cat that is known to get along with dogs.

If kitten + dog get along they can keep each other company  It worked out that way for my kitten and my roommate's puppy.

But it's also awesome to have two cats - they play together in ways that a dog won't play with a cat. I originally had two kittens together, they were great brothers (though from two different litters). Unfortunately one died at 8 months old from an incurable viral illness :/

I have never heard of a shelter not allowing someone to adopt a kitten without another animal present. Is that a thing in your area or something?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Most shelters will allow you a kitten, at least where im at. As long as it is old enough.

Also to dogs is amazing. Not to from different litters. I have two litter mates (legit brothers) and the way they act together, play, sleep, everything about them is awesome. But to puppies is a pain. But it pays off greatly. 

If you have the money, i would suggest get a bonded pair. Many of them usually dont get adopted, cuz many people cant keep two dogs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I wish we could get two dogs and two cats, which is what we used to have. But my mom is only allowing 1 dog. Otherwise it would have been nice to get two or a bonded pair. I found bonded pair I liked but since im only allowed one we cant get them


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Are you going to get a cat and a dog? If you are allowed that just say "mom instead of the cat, can we just get another dog? Look at how cute they are." Just keep on bringing it up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I would but that would be pushing it, she was the one highly against getting another dog. But because my dad said that he would like to get a dog she finally agreed. Before hand I had asked multipull times if we could get another dog because I love having them around, but she was very addiment in saying no. 

And I would like to have a cat as well.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

lol well that was ironic, my mom just told me that my dad would prefer having 2 dogs over a cat and a dog, so out of curiosity I asked if she would consider two dogs instead and she said she would think about it. But who knows, either way ill be happy.

This was the bonded pair that I liked
https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29832936/

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29833006/


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

It's rescues that can be picky about what you already have. Most shelters are just grateful you'll free up a cage or kennel, because their overcrowding can be desperate. Although my shelter does push two kittens if the adopter seems open to the idea. "Two kittens is easier than one" is the (very true) sales pitch. And we usually have BOGOs in the summer.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya their nice. I'm going to Framingham on Monday lol. Only way to find out of you like them is to meet them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hrutan-

I see your point, if we do end up getting kittens ill try to convince my mom to let us get 2. Besides how can you say no to kitten 

Luckily in some ways we no longer have any furry animals (they have all passed from old age), so we don't have to worry so much about a new dog living with a dog that has lived with us for many years.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

old animal plus new animal can be tough XD My older cat was very upset about the kittens and the puppy. Where I live now I can only have two animals, so I have my two cats, but the young one likes to instigate fights. I wish I could get a sibling kitten for him  It was definitely easier when his brother was still alive.

That would be so awesome if your mom says yes to a bonded pair. Sometimes is much easier when the two animals have a companion.


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Doesn't matter. Cats and dogs are all individuals with different characteristics.

My cats never grew up with dogs until 2-3 years old. One took to them without issue (he is the most outgoing and adaptable), and the other took a full two years of being around many dogs to become comfortable with them.

My dog had never seen a cat until he came home with me. He never had issues with them. He tried to chase a bit at the beginning but that was it. Proper introductions and he was fine.

It just comes down to the personality of the animal, and your training abilities. Not which comes first.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I personally prefer the cat come second because they are usually rather conservative, and change after change after change can be quite stressful for them.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

I agree it has a lot to do with personalities and the trainers, but timing and ages (along with what they're already used to) plays a more predictable role


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

Never get two new pets esp. if it's your first pets. One animal alone needs all the care and guidance you can provide. Try to space pets a few years within each other.

As for dog or cat, if you don't have the time to train, walk, go out, etc - a cat may be more suited for you.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

If you are getting a puppy & kitten,I defintely would recommend getting them at the same time,or as close together as possible.It is best if they grow up together,especially with a cat.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Were looking at dogs who are more on the "teenage" side. More so because even though i get home first im at school for 6-8 hours and none of us can get home to let a little puppy releave its bladder during the day. But my mom would prefer a young dog, so i think 7 months to a year would be good for us.

Vergil- we had 2 cats and 2 dogs previously but they passed away from old age, so were used to having dogs and cats together and having more then one at the same time.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Dogs are considered puppies up until 2-3 years old.A young dog at a few months of age will still be lots of 'puppy work'.If you don't have anyone home for most of the day,I personally wouldn't get a dog right now (and especially not a young one),you would be better off getting 2 cats.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Many dogs actually are not considered puppies at 2. But every dog is different.

Since you want an oldish dog, 3-5 would probably be best.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Many dogs actually are not considered puppies at 2. But every dog is different.
> 
> Since you want an oldish dog, 3-5 would probably be best.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


+1 this.

I think the rule of thumb was... up to 8 hours of bladder holding for a dog 1+ years old. But the dog I helped raise, at 50 lb and 1.2 years old and fully house trained, could not do that, and smaller dogs like Yorkies are less capable because they're so tiny.

Also, it's not just 8 hours of bladder holding, but 8 hours of unsupervised time at home. Alone like that, the dog will be prone to misbehavior at any age. Some dogs will cause trouble, others will just chill out and wait for you to get home 

it might be good for you to look into a company that fosters their dogs in homes. They know their animals a lot better than shelters with kennels as they can see how their animals do in real households. You can talk to the coordinator about a dog or bonded pair that is house-trained and can handle time alone. They can also tell you about compatibility with cats


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

tankman12 said:


> Many dogs actually are not considered puppies at 2. But every dog is different.
> 
> Since you want an oldish dog, 3-5 would probably be best.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


As the other users have suggested, 2 isn't exactly a puppy. From what I've read, small dogs hit adulthood at the end of their first year. Medium and large hit maturity at their 2nd and 3rd years respectively.

If energy is a big concern, there's also the prospect of a senior dog. Most of them come home potty trained, good on the leash and are a lot calmer than puppies. They still love a hearty chase and a good walk - they're just not going to jump up at every new thing they see.

Seniors also pick up tricks at their advanced age. It really depends on the dog. I have a lab who will be 11 next January and he picks up new tricks I'm teaching to my 6 month old rottie pup. He does it better even bec he knows how to focus on me more.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

@Sabina88: It depends on your situation entirely and the breed of dog you're going to get. For me, I'm involved with a same sex aggressive breed so there needs to be a considerable age difference between him and my lab as both are male.

Also, I'm not saying it's not doable but between juggling so many pets at once, it's easier to manage one baby animal at a time. Not to mention, there's a chance for two puppies to develop littermate syndrome where they bond with each other rather than you. Not sure of the dynamics with the cat. 

There's also financial considerations and it's easier to pace yourself to this one pet at a time. There's also no rush in getting another pet.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

My pug mix, Harley, was about 2yrs old when I picked up Cisqua, who was just a kitten at the time. I had Harley since she was 8 weeks old, and she grew up on the family farm (staying indoors of course unless everyone was outside). On the family farm were a bunch of farm cats, some friendly, some not, so we had taught her the appropriate behaviour around cats from an early age.

When I moved to the city (2hrs away) to attend college for the summer, the relatives I was living with agreed to let me get a kitten, so, since it was that time of the year, I picked one from my parents farm. During the week, Cisqua and I would stay at my relatives, where my younger cousins played with her while I was in school, and on weekends, I would drive back home and Cisqua would share the house with Harley. They are a great pair. Cisqua has always been a confident cat, always greeting new people at the door, and she and Harley play and snuggle together all the time. 
When I moved out, I took both of them with me, and they are still great companions. With the new house that my husband and I now live in, Cisqua can get a bit crazy at times (She LOVES all the room that she can run around in now), so she can get a bit too rowdy for Harley since Harley doesn't want to hurt Cisqua. So we contemplated getting another cat/kitten that could match Cisqua's rambunctious behaviour, and give her a playmate who could really wrestle with her. Harley is now 4.5 years old, and Cisqua is 2.6 years.

Last Tuesday, we adopted a 2 month old kitten that my work place was fostering. Enter Sting (named after a Fairy Tail character by my husband lol). Cisqua was not impressed that this little thing was touching her stuff (even though she has multiple cat trees, they are ALL hers lol.) But after 4 days, they get along great. Today, they were playing in the basement together while I cleaned the litter box. 

I find the biggest mistake is the forced introduction. I see a lot of people grabbing the cat or the dog and holding it up to the other's face. This is a forced introduction, and honestly, I wouldn't like it if someone strange was shoved in my face either. When I brought Sting home, I didn't make any deal of it. I brought him downstairs with my husband and I, and let him play on the couch we sat on. Cisqua came downstairs and took a good 15mins to notice the little guy sitting on my lap. She came over sniffed him, wrinkled up her face and jumped to her shelf to observe him from a safe distance lol. I let all their encounters happen naturally, only stepping in when I needed to.

My tips with dog/cat combos:
-I've heard a lot of people having a lot more success with kittens growing up with dogs, myself included, as well as my in-laws. That being said, I've seen many adult cats placed in foster homes that do well with the resident dog.
-It's very important that dogs are crate trained, so that they may be kennelled when you are not home to supervise the two together. Dogs are stronger than cats and can accidentally injure them, even if just playing.
- Cats NEED vertical space. Give them cat trees, shelves, or anything up off the ground where the dog cannot reach. This not only gives them a place to go if the dog is getting too rough, but also gives them their own territory that no one can take from them. Give them a LOT of this. I have vertical space on every floor of my house, on each side of the building.
- Slow introductions are best. Dogs don't realize that their "sniff sniff sniff" often sounds like hissing, which tends to upset the cat until the cat is familiar with the sound. Harley tries so hard to be best friends with Sting, but doesn't understand why her sniffing and snorting/sneezing freaks Sting out xD Poor dog.
- If you can, try to find a dog that is being fostered in a home with cats. A cat-savvy dog makes a huge difference in the introduction of the two.

Tips on cat/cat or cat/kitten intros:
- Adopting two kittens is most certainly better than 1. It's much easier when they grow up together and have playmates. They can most certainly get rowdy, but they keep each other occupied.
- Get separate food/water bowls, and place them separately. I don't know why people insist on cats eating out of the same bowl. I get a lot of customers who think it's so convenient when you only have to fill one bowl. Cats don't typically like sharing, especially food. It can cause quarrels due to the cats feeling like there is competition for their food. Even if they don't fight over it - it's hard to monitor who is eating what/how much if they share a bowl. Granted, someone will probably nibble out of someone else's dish, but it's still a good idea to keep them separate.
- With kittens, this is not as important, but adult cats typically don't like sharing litter boxes with a cat that they did not grow up sharing a litter box with, or a new kitten. Either way, make sure the litter box is easy to access and that the new cat/kitten knows where to find it.
- Expect them to be on EVERYTHING. Fragile things should be placed where they cannot get knocked off or broken. Where there's a will, there's a way for a cat to get from point A to point B lol

If you plan on starting with a cat, then getting a dog later, it's best if the dog is respectful of the cat, the cat has vertical space, and that a relationship between the two is not forced. They may never be "best friends", but they will learn how to coexist in the same house. 

With that being said - a lot of patience is the key to a happy pet home  It's a learning experience and everyone should expect for the animal to teach them something new, since every animal is different from the other 

And, because I like to show them off, here are some pictures of my fur babies being buddies  (Sting and Harley are still working something out lol)


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

when I was in 4th grade I got my dog marble and a little latter I got my cat mittens, they now cuddle and have a special bondc: its soo cute! But dogs are harder than cats, because they need time every day to train and to excercise...cats are usualy a little lazier and dont need as much playing, but of course still need some everyday, cats are also pretty easy to train as far as litter box and scratching...id suggest a female though so it doesn't spray (ewe), and remeber you'll potentially have to spay\ neuter both petsc:...goodluck I hope you have fun with your new cat\dogc:


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

kjg1029 said:


> when I was in 4th grade I got my dog marble and a little latter I got my cat mittens, they now cuddle and have a special bondc: its soo cute! But dogs are harder than cats, because they need time every day to train and to excercise...cats are usualy a little lazier and dont need as much playing, but of course still need some everyday, cats are also pretty easy to train as far as litter box and scratching...id suggest a female though so it doesn't spray (ewe), and remeber you'll potentially have to spay\ neuter both petsc:...goodluck I hope you have fun with your new cat\dogc:


Unspayed females can and will also spray to mark territory. If you neuter a male at the right age, they rarely spray. I neutered my male dog at 6 months, and he did not start lifting his leg to mark until he was 3, and it's very rare as it only happens outdoors in new territory. Spaying and neutering pets is VERY important, especially with cats, to decrease the amount of stray and unwanted animals, plus the slew of health complications intact animals can have.
For example, for a female to go into heat takes a toll on her body, and an intact female has increase risk of mammary tumours. Intact males have a higher risk of aggression and prostate cancer. 
Not to mention all the "oops" litters of puppies and kittens when the owners were not being careful.

It's best to get both cats and dogs, male and female, spayed/neutered around the age of 6 months. The only reason to keep an dog/cat intact is for breeding purposes, and should only be done by a registered breeder.


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

Sathori your pets are adorable! Absolutely 100% cute enough to die for! And they are lookin like they are living the good life for sure!!!

To OP:
I've had cats and dogs my entire 50 plus years, and all the 30 some years I've lived on my own. Pets passed away, new ones came in, sometimes cats added to dogs sometimes the opposite. I guess I've been very lucky and all have worked it out and managed to live peacefully.

It's good to get a dog from a rescue if you have / planning to have a cat, because they've usually established if the dog is cat-safe or cat-aggressive. Most other things can be worked out.

Sometimes animals will surprise you. 10 years ago when my dad passed away suddenly we took in his grumpy 3 year old neutered male cat Petey. I already had 2 spayed female cats ~much older~ and a dog.It was touch and go for awhile but civilized cohabitation did finally happen. Petey was always a bit of a loner and spent a lot of time hiding off on his own. We thought that was his personality. After the two older girl kitties passed away within months of each other in 2012, he completely changed. Came out of his shell, always hanging out with us, etc. He just loves being an only cat. (Doesn't really seem to mind the current dogs much at all). So every animal is different. You just need to listen and they will tell you what makes them happy.

Good luck. Thanks for rescuing!


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you 2muttz  they are part of the family and are treated as such ^_^ I try to make sure they have the best that I can afford


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Sathori- Your dog and cats are absolutely adorable  I love Cisqua's coloration and patern. Also +1 on the Fairy Tail refence name for sting. 

I deffinitly agree that forced introduction is never the way to go and usually ends badly. In some ways its easier to introduce different dogs to each other because you can easily go some where different with them that neither one considers their territory. That way one wont feel more aggressive twords the other, and for the most part it will be nutral ground for the both of them, plus potential distractions can help so they have small breaks from each other.


Oh ya, me, my mom and my sister went down to the animal shelter while my dad and her husband worked on the floor in their soon to be nursery. I didn't really see any that really caught my eye, but we did see one that we liked. Unfortunetly he wouldn't do well with young young children.
We did though when we got back to her house, e-mail from petfinder about Scooter and Smokey (the bonded pair I linked to on page 2). And found this adorable dog who we also e-mailed to, https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/30009632/.

I just checked to see if any one e-mailed back, and we got a response about the bonded pair. Both my parents are in a agreement that they like them and it would be worth it to meet them. The nice thing too, is that although there in another state, its a state right next to us, and I think the drive is only 2-3 hours at most.
So for the moment we'll fill out the adoption application and see how it goes from there.


Also feel free to updload pics your cat and dogs. Im a sucker for dog and or cat (well really any animal) photos lol.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks Sabina  
I originally wanted to call the new kitten Rowen, or Coud Van Giruet (Coud {coo-ed}for short) since all my animals follow a theme (Dogs are Batman characters; Harley Quinn and Bruce Wayne. Fish are Fairy Tail, and Cisqua is from Elemental Gelade), however my husband was really pushing for Sting, so I accepted it since he complained that I've named all the other animals in this house xD Plus Sting is kind of his kitten...

It will be great to have the bonded pair, as you don't have to work on the introductions then  
Keep us updated on what your family decides!!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

lol well ive just realized that I haven't watched Elemental Gelade in forever, I had to look up Cisqua because I forgot who she was  :lol:

I definitely will, and ya it will help with not having to do intros. And it will be nice for them to have each other. When we had our two dogs before, Clyde and sandy, we had got them at separate times. With Clyde, when my parents lived some where else (before they had me) on of their neighbors had a dalmation that got out and wasn't fixed so she ended up having puppies with a black lab. So my brother and sister convinced my parents to let them get one of the puppies. quite a few years latter after I was born they asked if I wanted a dog (one of my sisters friends found a stray and couldn't keep her) because Clyde wasn't a fan of little kids and would growl at them, and of coarse I said yes lol. So that's how we got Sandy. Its funny though in the end Sandy ended up being the dominant one and they were best buddies, unfortunetly we had to put Clyde down due to old age I think maybe 2-4 years before we had to put Sandy down of old age .

And just cuse, here are some pics of Clyde and Sandy . If you couldn't guess already by looking Sandy is the blondish yellow one and Clyde is the black and white one.

My grey Clyd'y boy 






















Sandy, I really miss her














View attachment 416002

















And because I found some pics of one of our cats (both also passed away of old age). I don't think I have any photos of Smoky (our blue Russian) on the computer 
Bonie


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

tankman12 said:


> Many dogs actually are not considered puppies at 2.
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Not true. Of course I'm not meaning they still need toliet training etc by then,but Dogs (whatever size breed) still have many puppy traits till that age.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Dogs are usually considered to be adults and matured around 1-2 years, but that depends on the breed and size of the dog. 
Around 7 months of age most doge excluding some breeds, are almost at their adult height and weight. 
Some dogs still have puppy qualities when there 2 because there still very young dogs and are still going to have lots of energy and might still want to play or do things like a puppy. Or in some breeds cases they have just come out of being a puppy at 2 years old so they may still act like a puppy for a while.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Polkadot said:


> Not true. Of course I'm not meaning they still need toliet training etc by then,but Dogs (whatever size breed) still have many puppy traits till that age.


By 2 most puppies settle down a little, and dont have TONS of energy. They will also get their full coat colors. They are considered adults by 2. Some dogs have A LOT of energy. Like labs, which have A.D.D.(cuz are very interbreed) They start to settle down a little later. But MOST mutts and purebreds settle down and are not considered puppies be 2.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

Sabina - your fur babies were adorable, and I'm very sorry about their passing. I love Bonie's colours  I'm always a sucker for the soft greys. 

Most small - medium breeds finish growing/filling out around the age of 1 year, meanwhile large-giant breeds can still grow/fill out until they are 1.5-2yrs old. That being said, every dog seems to mature differently when it comes to mentality. My pug mix Harley is over 4 years and still acts like a puppy some days  Some dogs have more spunk than others.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you very much Sathori


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Just e-mailed the adoption application for the bonded pair, Smokey and Scooter. Fingers crossed, im excited about this, we haven't found/been able to meet any dogs yet so hopefully it will all go through and we can go meet them. 

And for some reason as of today I kind of want a corgi, im more leaning towards the Pembroke welsh corgi since I like their look a bit more then the Cardigan welsh corgi. I just wish that like the cardigan welsh, the pemi came in the merle coloration as well since its my favorite coloration other then brindle. If I ever get one I hope I can find a fluffy one (the long haired version). Thanks Ryan Higa and Dogs 101 lol :roll: (+1 if any one knows who/what either of those are)


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh boy I've been liking the P corgis as well lately! They're so wonky.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

haha 

Its weird I usually don't like long short dogs (like corgis and dachshunds ext). But theres just something about them lol.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

tankman12 said:


> By 2 most puppies settle down a little, and dont have TONS of energy. They will also get their full coat colors. They are considered adults by 2. Some dogs have A LOT of energy. Like labs, which have A.D.D.(cuz are very interbreed) They start to settle down a little later. But MOST mutts and purebreds settle down and are not considered puppies be 2.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well,I don't know what kind of dogs you have owned that still don't have TONS of energy at 2,but all mine have & do.Maybe you class dogs differently where you are from.Anyway,each to their own belief.I believe what I know,and you believe what you know.Though I have never heard of Labs being 'very interbred' ?! 

Either way it doesn't really matter what you or I say,as the OP is going to do whatever she wants anyway.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Same aha... I fell in love with Ein from Cowboy Bebop though and I was watching youtube videos and now I want one.. eventually, two dogs is already too much.

My dobe is still ridiculous at 2. My boxer was still a nutcase at 6. They don't run out of energy that fast. xD Gotta keep them in shape all the time.

I think the energy level of a dog has a lot more to do with their historic purpose, not whether or not they are overbred.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

Olympia said:


> Same aha... I fell in love with Ein from Cowboy Bebop though and I was watching youtube videos and now I want one.. eventually, two dogs is already too much.
> 
> My dobe is still ridiculous at 2. My boxer was still a nutcase at 6. They don't run out of energy that fast. xD Gotta keep them in shape all the time.
> 
> ...



Agree. My Border Collie was a wild maniac until she came down with unoperable cancer at age 10. She never slowed down and we never even realized she was sick until it was too late. 

My youngest dog right now is 8 and a half and she will run for hours on the beach,smiling the whole time.

But at least once they get past that "puppy" stage ~ for me I usually find it to be 1 or 2, they stop being crazy destructive.....


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Olympia said:


> Same aha... I fell in love with Ein from Cowboy Bebop though and I was watching youtube videos and now I want one.. eventually, two dogs is already too much.
> 
> My dobe is still ridiculous at 2. My boxer was still a nutcase at 6. They don't run out of energy that fast. xD Gotta keep them in shape all the time.
> 
> ...



I didn't know Cowboy Bebop had a corgi (Ive heard of the show and seen clips from different things but never watched it), I just looked him up, he cute 

Aww I love Dobermans and Boxers. My sister had a boxer that was still bouncy and hyper even after her back end didn't work so well. Boxers never grow up after the age of 3 :lol:. 

Do you have any pictures of them?

Speaking of boxers, wish me luck im going to try to do a watercolor boxer of my sister boxer that passed away. I hope it goes well, ive never drawn drawn a proper realistic dog.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

My first dog was a Pembroke Corgi. He was _wonderful_. Filled with energy and personality, prone to overeating (you really have to watch that), and a bit stupid. lol. They are usually fairly intelligent, but Austin spent his budget on beauty rather than brains. He was never stupid when it came to food, though. If someone half a block away was having a picnic, he'd find a way to escape, and the neighbors would be bringing him back with potato salad still stuck to his nose.

Words of warning: Corgis are a working breed and while they can be lazy, do need to have a good outlet for that energy, especially when they are younger. They are faster than they look. _WAY _faster.

And they shed enough over the period of two weeks to assemble another complete Corgi. That's not a bad thing. There can never be too many Corgis.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

haha,
I wish I could find a corgi around my area. Ive been looking and as far as I can tell so far I would have to buy a puppy, but that was only looking into pemi's not cardigans. 

Did you get your corgi from a breeder Hrutan? 


And ya I know, they can be little balls of energy, if I had one I would like to possibly some agility or something like that.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Quick update on our adoption process, we sent the application to the rescue for the bonded pair on last Sunday night. At the end of the application it said to wait 3 days for them to look through your application and if you don't hear from them by then, then send a follow up emial. So Monday, Tuesday, and wensday passed, no email back from them. So we sent a email on Thursday morning to check if they had gotten our application , so Thursday, Friday and now saterday passes and still no responce from the rescue. I'm a litttle dissapiomted as I really liked the bonded pair, hopefuly they will actually get back to us by Monday the latest. So because of that we started emailing and doing a application for some other dogs and a rescue.
Sigh we've just had terrible luck with adopting a dog so far. Granted we've only applied to 3 places but still .


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I got a dog!

After looking for a while and getting shot down by I think 3 shelters from petfinder even though we did get expeted by a different one (we didn't get that dog because we couldn't meet him first) my mom was convinced that no shelter would say yes to us. She then got on a doodle kick and decided that if she didn't get a doodle that she "will have no part in having/picking a dog". I relly didn't want a doodle since there not my favorites dogs, last night I said I would consider a Aussiepoo because even though I don't like doodles I don't mind aussiepoo's as much as others. Then today some how it got to the conversation of if I like Australian shepherds. Which of coarse I do, my mom had found a breeder in MA (a state next to us) which breed AS and aussiedoodles along with other breeds. I found a AS which I really liked and so did my parents. So in the end after some conversation me and my mom drove up to mass in a 1 hour and 42 minute drive. We meet the dog and he seemed perfect, playfull and did well with the other people there who were adopting and wanted to play with those dogs as well. So after spending time with him my mom agreed we could get him and home we went. Unfortunetly he puked in the car about an hour of the way back or so  But when we stopped at petco he seemed to be fine, I think it was just the long ride with bumps. Anyways we got him home, and he's still a bit skittish which is understandable since its a brand new place with people he doesn't know very well. 
He follows me around and doesn't mind me at all, he's fine with my mom but isn't 100% confident around her yet but that wont take long. As for my dad though... well he's not a big fan yet. He barks at him and growls a little every once and awhile but I think it largely has to do with nerves. It would help if my dad would have left him alone and not kept going to him expecting our new dog immediately like him :roll: But im working on that by having my dad through him treats so he ascociates him with good things. Hopefully with a little bit of time he will be fine.

Anyways, heres our brand new 5 month old Australian Shepered boy. Weve decided to name him Sawyer.








And this is his pic from the website


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

congrats! What a little cutie!.i wish you goodluck, and hope he lives a long happy, active life. My only suggestion, would be to look into a RAW diet, or a premium dog kibble, to avoid unnecessary illnesses down the road! goodluck!!!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you 

I hope it works out with him, fingers crossed


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Cool ;-)

Are you going to do any agility or herding? Cuz they have tons of energy and herding would be awesome. Be cool seeing a dog do what he was bred to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Unfortunetly no herding for him because we don't have any farm animals. But once he settles in I plan on teaching him agility and possibly something to do with dog obedience rally's. But that also depends on how well/long it takes him to learn something new. I hope he does well here, ive grown attached to him already and I think It would be really fun to work with him in agility.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya agility is cool. Some farms do classes on herding that you can bring your dog to. Or at least there are some down here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Im not sure if they do that at farms around here, then again I don't think we have any large farms in my immediate area.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yay, congratulations on your new pup! How wonderful!

And I'm so sorry I didn't answer the question earlier. I'm always on the fish side, but forget to check this section:


Sabina88 said:


> haha,
> I wish I could find a corgi around my area. Ive been looking and as far as I can tell so far I would have to buy a puppy, but that was only looking into pemi's not cardigans.
> 
> Did you get your corgi from a breeder Hrutan?
> ...


We got our boy from a breeder. It's the only way to get corgis outside of a pet store around here, and I won't buy from a pet store. Too great of a chance of mill dogs. He was a Pembroke.

We made sure the breeder was serious, she bred for show rather than for money. It was something along the line of a 15 page contract before we were permitted to adopt! Our Austin was discounted because he was an older puppy, and male. She'd kept him extra time hoping that he would grow out of his conformity issues, since he had exceptionally attractive markings. Lucky for us, he remained at pet quality rather than show quality.


----------



## jennandjuicetm (May 4, 2014)

Look up urban herding! One kf the training facilities here (Zoom Room) does it. I would have voted in favor of a dog first then an older kitten. That way the dog can learn manners, impulse control, etc before kitten comes home.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you for the info.
I haven't put any updates in awhile about him. 

I think I mentioned it on here that he had a bit of a problem with my dad and would bark and growl at him. But now hes doing a lot better with my dad. He doesn't bark at him except when he first gets home but once he sniffs my dad he's fine. He also lets my dad pet him. 
Other then that he is doing well, he know knows Sit, Down, Spin, Crawl (kind of), and were working on touch (when he touches my hand with his nose). Of coarse all of these need work but im glad he's starting to learn well.
The only unfortunet news is that after we went to the vets last Thursday, the tested him and it turns out he was positive for giardia . But he only needed medication so that's good, its 5 days with meds, then a week break and then the final 5 days of meds. Then he should hopefully be giardia free. 
(this part is mostly a vent since I just really needed to right it down so you can skip it if you want) Honestly my only problem is my mothers attitude. I take care of sawyer 99% of the time. I walk him/give him exercise, take him out 5+ time to give him chances to go to the bathroom, train him, play with him and I would be feeding him too but where having my dad do it for now to get him more involved with Sawyer. I even clean up his accidents (unfortunetly its mostly diarrhea because he has giardia), what annoys me about that, if he has an accident in the room my mom is in or she's the one who sees it, she purposefully yells at me to clean it up even if im at the other side of the house, she refuses to clean it even if she's the one whose there. Then she again acts like I don't take care of my dog because I don't get up at 5 am to let him out because im fast asleep. even though that's the only time she does it, then I let him out the rest of the day. If I was living by myself then I would obviously take him out early if need be, but because there are other people in the house who should also be helping in his care, I sleep (plus im a deep sleeper, and I have slept through thunder storms). Anyways it just annoys me that when its something she doesn't want to do, its by default my dog which means that I have to do everything, but when I take care of him to her its as if I don't do anything. I always get told I don't take him out enough and if he has a accident then its my fault even though I take him out 5+ times a day, and im clearly being bad because I don't check on him every two seconds when he's not in site. Sigh

Anyways sorry about the last part. I just really needed to vent and I didn't really have anywhere else to put it.

Pictures in the next post


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

omg....he is adorable!!!!! And yeah my mom does the same thing if my dog pees on the laundy room floor(tile) because its by the back door, but I swear they choose the only moment you stop watching them to pop a squat!!>:[lol. And I clean it EVERY time but still its like ahh I'm gonna kill that dog, he always pisses on my laundry...when really it barley happens!! Anyways they get wayy better with age...my dog is 7 now and hd almost never has accidents..i sorta wish he was still a puppy though there so cute!!..pic number 6 tho<3 so adorable!!


----------

